# Re-eating Reguritation.



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

Well today, my ingenious of a boy, Tucker, decided chewing wasn't his "thing" and ate his chicken leg whole. No chop, not nothing. Just in the mouth and down the hatch. Needless to say. He regretted it soon after, as he was sitting there trying to throw up. After about 5-7 minutes, he got it back up. This time, he decided to chew it first like a good little carnivore. 

My boyfriend came in the room yelling at him, telling him to drop it, and go to his kennel. I explained to him that its not going to hurt him. He just needed to chew it so it would digest. He was freaked out and wanted to vomit! 

Is it bad that I let Tucker re-eat his chicken leg? I always thought that was normal. I never let my dogs re-eat regurgitated kibble, but to me, raw is just different. I thought it was just what they do if they didn't get it processed enough to go down the first time? he had no ill effects from it. And he was just fine. And he wanted it. Am I just weird?


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Well today, my ingenious of a boy, Tucker, decided chewing wasn't his "thing" and ate his chicken leg whole. No chop, not nothing. Just in the mouth and down the hatch. Needless to say. He regretted it soon after, as he was sitting there trying to throw up. After about 5-7 minutes, he got it back up. This time, he decided to chew it first like a good little carnivore.
> 
> My boyfriend came in the room yelling at him, telling him to drop it, and go to his kennel. I explained to him that its not going to hurt him. He just needed to chew it so it would digest. He was freaked out and wanted to vomit!
> 
> Is it bad that I let Tucker re-eat his chicken leg? I always thought that was normal. I never let my dogs re-eat regurgitated kibble, but to me, raw is just different. I thought it was just what they do if they didn't get it processed enough to go down the first time? he had no ill effects from it. And he was just fine. And he wanted it. Am I just weird?


He just wants to practice eating it! :tongue:

Its totally fine. His body just knew he needed to chew it again. Be glad you are one of the lucky ones who has a dog whos body can tell the difference!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

You did the right thing. Nothing wrong with letting them re-eat it. I throw away Bridget's beef bone because I found that it wasn't chewed up and figured it might cause a blockage. But in your case you did the right thing.


----------



## liquid (Dec 28, 2011)

It's totally fine for Tucker to re-eat it. Your boyfriend shouldnt have come in yelling and scaring him! Lol! Hopefully he's not now afraid to re-eat regurgitated food next time.


----------



## Makovach (Jan 24, 2012)

liquid said:


> It's totally fine for Tucker to re-eat it. Your boyfriend shouldnt have come in yelling and scaring him! Lol! Hopefully he's not now afraid to re-eat regurgitated food next time.


Tucker listens to Dominic when I'm NOT home. If I'm home, he basically looks at him as to tell him to "go take a hike, moms home and I don't have to listen to you". Him yelling did nothing to Tucker. Tucker didn't even bat an eye at him. He continued eating. He now knows that next time just let him re-eat it. Just walk away as nothing if nothing is happening. lol


----------



## ciaBrysh (Dec 16, 2011)

Makovach said:


> Tucker listens to Dominic when I'm NOT home. If I'm home, he basically looks at him as to tell him to "go take a hike, moms home and I don't have to listen to you". Him yelling did nothing to Tucker. Tucker didn't even bat an eye at him. He continued eating. He now knows that next time just let him re-eat it. Just walk away as nothing if nothing is happening. lol


My dogs do the same thing, if I'm not around they listen to the boyfriend...otherwise they only listen to me lol. 

Anyway, my dogs eat their regurgitated goodies all the time lol


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

This is how wolves feed their young. They use their stomach to transport the goodies. In turn, the digestive juices break down the food the wolf ate and make it into "baby" food for the pups. I always hope my dog will eat his food if he vomits it. I hate the thought of wasting meat. LOL.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> This is how wolves feed their young. They use their stomach to transport the goodies. In turn, the digestive juices break down the food the wolf ate and make it into "baby" food for the pups. I always hope my dog will eat his food if he vomits it. I hate the thought of wasting meat. LOL.


Me too. I'm thinking "dang I'll have to feed him again!" 

And, cleanup is a breeze. I do normally have to leave the room, though, so there won't be a second pile of puke beside the first.


----------



## xchairity_casex (Oct 8, 2011)

I always let Cesar re-eat it unless its like leaves and crap which he likes to munch and then puke back up.
when he eats beef ribs of t-bones he will chew them up pretty well then vomit them back up and chew them up again and vomit them back up again untill its like bone mush (which im glad for since the t-bones are pretty oddly shaped and big)
my mom hates it she thinks its digusting.
i also let him clean up after the cats too lol
its hillarious becuase he KNOWS the sound of the cats pukeing and will run around looking for whos about to puke stand there with his nose in there faces just waiting.
i really need to get that on video sometime


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

I always tell mine to eat it! Otherwise I have to feed them again, and I feel like it is a wasted meal.....


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

Makovach said:


> Well today, my ingenious of a boy, Tucker, decided chewing wasn't his "thing" and ate his chicken leg whole. No chop, not nothing. Just in the mouth and down the hatch. Needless to say. He regretted it soon after, as he was sitting there trying to throw up. After about 5-7 minutes, he got it back up. This time, he decided to chew it first like a good little carnivore.
> 
> My boyfriend came in the room yelling at him, telling him to drop it, and go to his kennel. I explained to him that its not going to hurt him. He just needed to chew it so it would digest. He was freaked out and wanted to vomit!
> 
> Is it bad that I let Tucker re-eat his chicken leg? I always thought that was normal. I never let my dogs re-eat regurgitated kibble, but to me, raw is just different. I thought it was just what they do if they didn't get it processed enough to go down the first time? he had no ill effects from it. And he was just fine. And he wanted it. Am I just weird?


it is perfectly normal for them to hork it up and re eat it. it's how they learn. after a while, he won't hork as much.....


----------



## Sneaky Burrito (Jan 28, 2013)

I know this thread is kind of old, but I am glad I am not the only dog owner out there who lets his/her dog "enjoy" a meal a second time. My boyfriend thinks I'm gross for doing this! (I only feed kibble.) I figure, now I don't have to clean up the mess...my cats will never re-eat their own regurgitations, but may eat regurgitations from other cats. And of course if the dog sees a cat regurgitation before I do, well, I think you all can imagine the outcome of that situation. Oh, the joys of pet ownership.


----------



## naturalfeddogs (Jan 6, 2011)

Shadow did that last night. He had pork and deer heart for super, and it came back pretty quick. He looked totally surprised like " how did that happen"? LOL! He re ate it just fine.


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Khan just did that yesterday. If he eats anything that is remotely still frozen or even too cold up it comes! He had it all cleaned up by the time I even realized what had happened


----------



## Sheltielover25 (Jan 18, 2011)

Khan said:


> Khan just did that yesterday. If he eats anything that is remotely still frozen or even too cold up it comes! He had it all cleaned up by the time I even realized what had happened


Mine throws up cold food, too! But yeah, I always am hoping they'll eat it back up... if they don't, I usually have two others more than willing to help LOL


----------



## Khan (Jan 17, 2010)

Sheltielover25 said:


> Mine throws up cold food, too! But yeah, I always am hoping they'll eat it back up... if they don't, I usually have two others more than willing to help LOL


I wonder why that is?? Sooo many people feed partially frozen meals with no trouble at all! Weird LOL!!


----------



## TJMagoo (Dec 17, 2011)

My Jake inhales his food and there are times he throws up and eats it again. I don't know why he eats like that, no one is going to take it off of him.


----------

